# Get a Job in Sales



## ray910731170 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here is one suggestion to my fellow SA sufferers. Try to get a part-time job in sales. Ideally, sell something that has high rejection rate like extended warranty at Best Buy (in N.A.).

The more you got rejected the more you can accept rejections.


----------



## phi (Aug 1, 2011)

did you try it?


----------



## ray910731170 (Aug 4, 2011)

Sort of. I was forced into taking a role as Sales Engineer at work. At first I was very nervous but soon it became normal routine (the rejections). So that's why I think getting a job in sales may be good for SA people. Even if it is for a short period of time.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to try sales since it seems so daunting. Some of the best sales people I work with are calm and non-aggressive.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah doing sales for a year really helped my SA: using the phone, approaching strangers, it was stressful but it did help some. I've regressed a bit since then but it was helpful exposure.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Ray is 100% right. I've been telemarketing service contracts for Sears as of late- I think it's actually helped me a lot. I can't describe how often I thought I was going to quit for the first month or so, but it's gotten a lot easier. That crossover to my personal life is pretty noticeable. After talking to a 100 random people every day for awhile, a couple more doesn't seem like such a big deal. It's basically flooding/exposure therapy for people like us.

I don't like admitting that this ****ty job has been a great source of personal growth, but it has been. This kind of thing pays okay, btw, after you get the hang of it.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a job that requires multiple skill-sets: some sales, customer service, designing and manual knowledge. 

It has helped me to come out of my shell significantly. Honestly, I think it was the positive exposure from people that helped the most. That, and realizing you can make a mistake and still be afforded the opportunity to grow. It feels good when you make a sale based on your skills! Sure, some people are there to get something done either way, BUT it's amazing how much influence you can exert on a person's decision (if they're willing). 

A very important thing that I have learned is to not take things personally. It often stings when a person makes a criticism, but that doesn't mean they're right. If their complaints have salt, you can take that as an opportunity to do better next time. I suppose a key thing is learning to be socially resilient. Rejection doesn't necessarily mean that it was about you. Sometimes it is, but sometimes it's not. That being said, you can still pick up on subtle cues as to whether you are communicating effectively. Are they responding to your suggestions? Can you counter their objections? Do you have waffles? Wouldn't you be happier if you did?

I strongly believe that moderation is the key to most things. So that too is my philosophy with sales. One has to be forceful enough to convince the client that your product is worth the money invested, but not so much as to make them feel like they're being manipulated. It's a give and take sort of thing. Sure, if you bully someone into getting a product they may do it, BUT that situation may backfire w/ buyer's remorse. I have seen it many times over. Being a forceful salesperson may be the modus operandi for some places, but thankfully it's not mine.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I had a job in sales for only about a week. I don't want to work it sales and it felt kind of phony but i did find it really helped me to break out of my shell. They'd tell me to take note of how many people I approach and then aim to approach 20 more each day. It's true that after the first few times someone ignores you or is maybe a little rude it feels awkward but then after you've talked to 50 people you don't care, and when I made a sale or got someone interested it made me feel good because it meant I was pulling off looking confident since confidence and commitment in what you're saying is a big part of it. So I think it's probably a good idea to help SA, maybe even charity fundraising, good luck I hope it continues to help you.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

It would either make you or break you.


----------



## ray910731170 (Aug 4, 2011)

TheoBobTing said:


> It would either make you or break you.


You are right. For most people, it works.


----------

